# Connecting 5.1 Creative Inspire to LCD TV



## netbrowser (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

I just bought a 42 inch LG 42LH60 LCD TV and I want to connect my Creative Inspire T6100 5.1 speakers to my LCD TV.

The LCD TV has a red,white and yellow female jacks as A/V out and my speakers have a black,green and pink 3.5mm jacks. I am not able to figure out how to connect them to the TV.

Can you please help me out with this?

It would be a great help to me..

Thanks!


----------



## maceman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Netbrowser,

Red and white on your TV are for sound, yellow is for composite video.

I don't think that you can connect your speakers directly to your TV


----------

